# Text formatting on sites like Pinterest



## katya8701 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello,

First, I apologize if this is the incorrect forum to post this question on. I've been trying to educate myself about tech issues - really how it all works. So I am a bit green.

I am posting this Pinterest question here because I think?? it has to do with how websites are set-up or coded? It drives me up the wall that I can't format text the way I want when I'm entering info into a text box for a pin on Pinterest. For example, when I hit "Enter" to start a new paragraph, it shows when I'm typing it but not in the actual post. It seems it won't let me apply any special spacing or line/paragraph formatting I try to do. So of course, it comes out looking like a run-on sentence, disorganized. I hate it because it makes it harder to read & for someone looking at it to see the key points of the info I'm trying to get across. Does this have to do with the way the designers set-up/coded the typing area? Is there a way around this? Is there a way to bold, underline, etc.? Really, any tools I can use to format the text and make it easier to read?

I know this may sound like a ridiculous detail to ask about, but I am curious because Pinterest is a tool I use to organize info for my creative art projects. So I use it as a visual reference.

I appreciate any input or help.
Thank you.
Katya


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, services such as this usually don't allow for external formatting techniques. I did a quick search (I don't use, nor have any interest in using, Pinterest, so it's not something I'm very familiar with) and found nothing regarding advanced formatting for posts using the service. As a result, I'm guessing that it is currently not possible, though perhaps there is someone else on this site with more knowledge with regards to Pinterest.

Good luck.


----------



## katya8701 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you for responding and for your research.

Ironically, though I use it a lot, I have similar feelings towards Pinterest. I originally signed up for it because I am very visual, and it is easier for me to organize my ideas on a "blackboard" of sorts. However, I do miss the lack of privacy. I am in search of apps/programs that offer a similar layout but let me keep my notes private. So far, I have only found ones that are share-based or are limited in how I can arrange my info.

In any case, I appreciate your time and response.

Thank you.
Katya


----------

